# Why are you so cute?



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Hm


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Me swags


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Me swags


Let me borrow some.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I was born this way...


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Because I have a younger appearance? I also try to be bubbly and silly, but my eccentricities sometimes show through.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

@SilentLyric what's your secret?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Barakiel said:


> @SilentLyric what's your secret?


Tell us your secret first.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, please! Tell me why are you so cute!! It's just too much! :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have no idea


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

because my parents graced me with good looks thank christ


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Because my mom told me I was even though all of the girls say otherwise.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Because my mom told me I was even though all of the girls say otherwise.


Your mom is MVP


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

cinto said:


> Your mom is MVP


Michael Venom Page?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Michael Venom Page?


Haha, enjoying Bellator much?


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

cinto said:


> Haha, enjoying Bellator much?


Lol, yes.  Are into MMA?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Lol, yes.  Are into MMA?


Yes, I am. :]


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

cinto said:


> Yes, I am. :]


Then we should date, lol. Just kidding.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

"Why are you so cute?"

Aww Thank You: D


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

What would cinto say in reply to her own question, I wonder?


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

cinto said:


> mcpon14 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, yes.  Are into MMA?
> ...


Used to watch MMA. MMA and broken bones seem to go together. I just met a former MMA fighter the other day and he told me he had several broken bones from his MMA career, in which he had a pretty good winning record.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

And to answer the topic's question... I am so cute because I say so. Cuter than you all. Too bad. :kma


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Dunno, just can't help it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

'cause I try hard


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

cinto said:


> Let me borrow some.


I will sell ya sum 29 fitty!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I was meant to be. 
This way it's the right and the only way to be.


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

I was high when I experienced this but, um, I farted and my fart told me that I was really cute.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> What would cinto say in reply to her own question, I wonder?


God said let there be light, and also said may Cinto come out oh, so cute.

Would be my reply


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Used to watch MMA. MMA and broken bones seem to go together. I just met a former MMA fighter the other day and he told me he had several broken bones from his MMA career, in which he had a pretty good winning record.


I'm always at a crossroads between watching it or not. It's very violent and sometimes I just can't. Fights such as Rory McDonald and Robbie Lawler, idk if you're familiar with them. I can't believe that kinda stuff can go on.
The really lucky fighters are the ones that rarely get injured.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

cinto said:


> God said let there be light, and also said may Cinto come out oh, so cute.
> 
> Would be my reply


Good one! :wink2:



cinto said:


> I'm always at a crossroads between watching it or not. It's very violent and sometimes I just can't. Fights such as Rory McDonald and Robbie Lawler, idk if you're familiar with them. I can't believe that kinda stuff can go on.
> The really lucky fighters are the ones that rarely get injured.


I haven't watched any UFC fights in over 10 years, so I'm not familiar with Rory MacDonald and Robbie Lawler although I see that their fight is available on YouTube. Yep you're correct about being at a crossroads between watching it or not. The former MMA fighter I talked to had 10 broken bones and that included several of his knuckles and some across his body. IMO it's when there are no serious injuries that the fights are worth watching. lol

Not meaning to detract from your thread's topic, so gonna stop here with the MMA thing.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I look like a hamster when eating.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:banana


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Cute, not so much. Ruggedly handsome, maybe.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

My beard. It makes me majestic as f----!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Can we make a "The Cute people's club", there is one for the ugly people  I want to be cute Y_Y.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Why are YOU so cute? :lol


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Cause my mom said so. Everyone knows moms always tell the truth.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

roxslide said:


> Cause my mom said so. Everyone knows mom's always tell the truth.


This is right! I bet you are a Princess too, I am :O.


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

It's not my fault, I was born like that ! and I drink a lot of water


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

teuton said:


> It's not my fault, I was born like that ! and I drink a lot of water


Lots of water, lots of bamboo. You are sooo cute.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*LOL - I Am So Cute Because I Am SOOOO Ugly ! LOL*

*I am so cute because I am SOOOOO ugly !*
LOL
I mean that in a silly way ! :wink2:

Ever see a funny little creature called an Aye-Aye?
They are SOOOOOO ugly that they are CUTE !!!! ( At least I think so. :smile2: )
Here is a pic of one:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Come closer & I'll tell you...


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> *I am so cute because I am SOOOOO ugly !*
> LOL
> I mean that in a silly way ! :wink2:
> 
> ...


----------

